# Motherboard Audio Or Sound Card?



## Ellewah (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello, so I'm planning to buy the Razer Tiamat 7.1 headphones and also I'm planning to buy the new Z77 motherboard for the Ivy Bridge and I have my eye on the ASUS Maximus V GENE ( http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_1155/Maximus_V_GENE/#overview  ) if you see its audio specs it has SupremeFX III which includes:
- X-Fi® Xtreme Fidelity™ 
- EAX® Advanced™ HD 5.0 
- THX® TruStudio PRO™
- Creative ALchemy


Now my question is do I need to buy a sound card to get the maximum potential of the headphones or just use the built in audio? Because I don't know if the built in audio support Dolby and DTS. My choice of a sound card is HT Omega - eCLARO ( http://www.htomega.com/eclaro.html )

In other words, do I stick with the built in audio (SupremeFX III features) or the sound card (Dolby Pro Logic IIx and DTS NEO: PC) 

 I also heard about the upcoming ASUS ROG Xonar Phoebus so what do you think about that one?

You probably know by now that I'm manly using them for gaming, but I also watch movies from time to time.



Thanks in advance!


----------



## erocker (Mar 16, 2012)

Best thing to do is to try the motherboard audio first. If you like it, great. If you don't like it, then start looking for a sound card. That board should have decent onboard sound. 

*Those are some interesting headphones as well. I love the fact that they are analog!


----------



## Logun (Mar 16, 2012)

I agree with Erocker 100%

There is a "suggested" list of sound cards on Razer's site, personally - I am smack in the middle of testing out a couple different sound cards and have noticed the TINIEST of differences. (that being that the amp on a sound card >> onboard sound - everything else is subjectively the same)

As well I would hold off on purchasing those headphones until more reviews roll in. I too am eyeing the exact same set but will remain cautiously optimistic until I get a few reviews my way.


----------

